# Snagger nabber: A day on the job with Conservation Officer Jim Espinoza



## lkmifisherman (Feb 4, 2004)

Well since I haven't been zapped into internet heaven yet I figured I'd add this little diddy from LDN...Kind of an interesting read...I have heard conflicting reports as to whether the state has shut down or not...but if so it will be a hayday for violaters both on the river and in the woods....


Joe Boomgaard - Daily News Staff Writer

Saturday, September 29, 2007

HAMLIN TWP.  Conservation Officer Jim Espinoza is no friend to snaggers or anyone else who breaks fish and game laws.

The 21-year veteran of the Michigan Department of Natural Resources takes his job seriously. Violate the law while hes watching, and youll likely get a ticket.

Now that local rivers are teeming with the annual salmon run and anglers are coming in droves from all across the country to fish for them, Espinozas had plenty of practice writing tickets.

Mature salmon first entered local rivers about 40 years ago after the fish were initially planted to control the burgeoning alewife population. Fisheries managers didnt anticipate the fish would provide much of a sport fishery once they ascended the rivers, so they allowed anglers to snag the fish with large treble hooks rigged with heavy weights. The fish didnt have much of a chance against the heavy line the snaggers used to haul the fish in by the side or tail.

More than 30 years later, they realized their mistake and ended snagging on all area streams.

Salmon snagging has been illegal on the Sable River in Ludington State Park for 15 years, but old habits die hard. Special hook and lure restrictions were put enacted in 2004 to curb illegal snagging.

Theres been a big change in the clientele with the single hook gear (restrictions), Espinoza said. Its a lot cleaner up here now.

That doesnt mean people arent still trying to snag salmon.

On Tuesday, Espinoza started his daily patrols at the Hamlin Dam on the Sable River. From the bushes, he watched the people for a few minutes, scanning the dozen or more anglers. He fixated on two anglers who were actively jerking their lines through the water, a tell-tale snagging motion. Hed had a tip one of the men had kept a snagged fish. Patiently, he observed them, building his case for their illegal activities.

Each was written a ticket  one for attempting to snag salmon and the other for possession of a fish illegally taken after he admitted to snagging the fish he had on the stringer. He forfeited the 14-pound Chinook salmon  for which he must pay $10 per pound in restitution  and Espinoza seized the lures both men were using.

The fish was later dropped off at Hands Extended Loving People (HELP) Ministries after a quick trip to 79th District Court to turn in tickets hed written that morning.

Any fish or game that we seize, we try to give it to the needy, Espinoza said. Hes got a list of local charities and needy people he helps out as much as possible. But he doesnt just give the food away to anyone.

If you smoke or drink, youre not going to get help from the state, he said.

While Espinoza says that fall is his favorite time of year, its also one of his busiest. The salmon are in the rivers, small game season started and deer seasons are just around the corner. Tuesday was his day off.

After a brief meet with Sergeant Kevin Hackworth and CO Brian Brosky, Espinoza headed east for the Big South Branch of the Pere Marquette River. He parked his vehicle in an inconspicuous location, donned camouflage and set out for the river. Fish were actively spawning in this shallow stretch of river, and there was evidence  the presence of filleted carcasses in the river and the almost overwhelming stench of rotting carcasses left near several vehicles  that anglers were in the area.

He stealthily crept along a trail toward a likely fishing spot and happened on a fisherman almost by accident. The man foul hooked or snagged a small salmon, but it got off. His actions were questionable, according to Espinoza. After a quick check of the mans license, and Espinoza moved on to check the others in the mans party, nearly missing one man who was standing on the bank to spot fish.

The man waded into the river and proceeded to foul-hook a salmon, which got off. Even though he saw people watching him, he continued to try to snag a salmon. Espinoza had enough and moved in to talk to the man.

Im a little irritated watching you trying to snag that fish, he told the man.

Before going too far, he moved on to the rest of the mans party, coming upon them cleaning fish on the riverside.

By the time he was done more than an hour later, five people  three of whom were from Ohio  were cited for various violations including possession of fish illegally taken and attempting to snag salmon, although he could have written them for several other violations.

Throughout the process, Espinoza kept talking to the people, explaining the law and his thought process about what they had done.

If youre decent with me, Ill be decent with you, he said.

After writing the tickets, he separated the confiscated fish, took $100 bond each from the out-of-state subjects and let them go on their way.

He said most of the people he deals with are not bad people, just anglers who get a little greedy or do something dumb. The violations he wrote were a way to get their attention, he said.

That lets them think about it, he said. They got spanked a little and theyll go from there.

My goal is to leave them with a better understanding of the law  and encourage them to come back and do it right. I think were firm, but fair. Not everyone will be in agreement with us. No one likes to get a ticket, but its a consequence of not following the rules.

Espinoza is quick to add that hes just doing his job  to enforce the fish and game laws in the state.

When I observe a violation, it needs to be addressed, Espinoza said. I wouldnt try to lie to do that. I get paid to do my job. And I enjoy my job. I like to bring information together to bring a case to a close.

As a visual member of the DNR, he sees himself as a public relations tool for the agency. He gets  or attempts to get  a handshake from every person he cites for breaking the law. He talks to seemingly everyone one the river and fields questions about the law and fishing. He waves to passing motorists who recognize him.

Mason County has a lot of good people who want to protect the resources, Espinoza said. The public is getting involved more. Theyre fed up with whats going on. In 21 years, Ive seen improvements at Ludington State Park and Ive seen some on the Pere Marquette River. Obviously, were not everywhere, but wed like to be.

[email protected]


LMF


----------



## JasonCarp (May 9, 2005)

too bad he may have a few days off coming Monday.


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

Good article. I have a lot of respect for those guys.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

severus said:


> Good article. I have a lot of respect for those guys.


The COs have got to have one of the toughest jobs in the state dealing with that element of society on a constant basis. My hat's off to all of our state DNR staff.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

itchn2fish said:


> The COs have got to have one of the toughest jobs in the state dealing with that element of society on a constant basis. My hat's off to all of our state DNR staff.


I SO Agree.


----------

